# Where has it gone...



## kashmirigirl (Jul 14, 2011)

I have been following a thread - can't remember the correct/full title but it was to do with a girls husband out in Egypt that was in prision due to a road accident - his friend was driving but this girl husband took the blame as the driver was not insured.

Now I can't find it - wanted to know the outcome.

Can anyone help.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

kashmirigirl said:


> I have been following a thread - can't remember the correct/full title but it was to do with a girls husband out in Egypt that was in prision due to a road accident - his friend was driving but this girl husband took the blame as the driver was not insured.
> 
> Now I can't find it - wanted to know the outcome.
> 
> ...


we don't really know the outcome -but the OP asked us to delete the thread


----------

